# ohio river



## crappie killer (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a question for whoever that will answer. Where are the suageys at in the ohio river right now and whats the best color and size jig to use and is the river dow yet.:


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

River is still way up, muddy and fast. As for the rest of your questions, there are some diehard saugeye guys that will probably help you.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Most of the fish being caught on the Ohio River are sauger, not saugeye. Jig size and color depends on conditions. I would suggest taking 1/8 to 1/2 oz leadheads and twistertails in white, chartruese, and a motor oil or similar color.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

multi species angler said:


> Most of the fish being caught on the Ohio River are sauger, not saugeye. Jig size and color depends on conditions. I would suggest taking 1/8 to 1/2 oz leadheads and twistertails in white, chartruese, and a motor oil or similar color.


Hard to beat that advice. And yes they are sauger, not saugeye most of the time. You're probably more likely to hook a walleye than a saugeye on the Ohio. I always try to use the lightest jig head I can keep near the bottom and maintain contact with. White and yellow grubs usually work well.


----------



## crappie killer (Apr 15, 2008)

well i went and caught two on 1/8 oz jig head with 3 inch twister still slow but i also seen threeguys tearing the sauger up but they were hoggin the hole. the one guy limited out and still was fishing filling his buddys bucket and was takin turns to get warmed up and holding the spot down. so i left after i seen they werent coming off that spot and i dont blaim them they were doing good. well thanks guys for the info and i guess ill try again when the cold weather breaks. im headed north tomarrow the steal head i guess r hitting really good my brother caught 7 yesterday and the biggest was 32 inchs. they were fishin a feeder creek off the grand river.


----------



## crappie killer (Apr 15, 2008)

do you do really good sauger fishing. if you dont mind me asking where at? i do the best at williow island dam on wv side.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

So Many guys get these wrong. Hope the pics help. Sauger & saugeye.

Hello, 'crappie killer'. 
Use "Search" at the top of the page. Maybe type in New Cumberland or Greenup and you'll have so many ways and places to catch Ohio River eyes,
it'll boggle your mind.
Just when you THINK you got it figured out,,,,,,,,,
Good Luck


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

BTW,,, The River is about as low as it's gonna go!
Here's the link for some of the 'Upper pools';
Pike;
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=whlw2

NC pool;
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Why its kinda low. I'd hold off till this sno runoff brings it up.


----------

